# Any furry Discord servers?



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't find any 3:


----------



## Christine670 (Dec 21, 2017)

Mmm.. server? .... https://technewsworld.review/


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 22, 2017)

Come join us at ECoffee if you want! We're still a growing server, but it's already like a family ^w^ All we do is just chill, hang out, maybe rant a little, maybe do some RPs. We'd be glad to have you join, if you'd like to do so ^w^

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 22, 2018)

Every discord server I ran into was memes, porn and had almost nothing to do with furry but shitposting things with no real direction of a in group forum conversation wise. Changed like a bipolar typhoon where the mods gives special privileges and protections to their friends. Really isn't neutral ground for a "chat room".


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

If you are interested you can check out a thread I've made on a server I help run:
forums.furaffinity.net: OfficialBoredomFurries Discord Server


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 13, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Come join us at ECoffee if you want! We're still a growing server, but it's already like a family ^w^ All we do is just chill, hang out, maybe rant a little, maybe do some RPs. We'd be glad to have you join, if you'd like to do so ^w^
> 
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Your discord still up and open for people to join? New to the fandom and could use people to chat with.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 13, 2018)

I also happen to run a furry server of my own. As long as you're at least 17 years old and not a troll or edgelord, anyone's welcome to join. DM me if you're interested.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Mar 25, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> Your discord still up and open for people to join? New to the fandom and could use people to chat with.


Yep, we're still open and welcoming ^w^


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 30, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Yep, we're still open and welcoming ^w^


anychance for an invite?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Apr 1, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> anychance for an invite?


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Here you go!


----------



## Joule (Apr 23, 2018)

Snowfurry360 said:


> I can't find any 3:


Im not sure if this post is even relevant anymore but i have a server for furry porn Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

